# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - Gainsbourg (2010) LiMiTED 720p BluRay x264-TiTANS ****

## zinzin8x

A glimpse at the life of French singer Serge Gainsbourg, from growing up in 1940s Nazi-occupied Paris through his successful song-writing years in the 1960s to his death in 1991 at the age of 62.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1329457/ Ratings: 6.7/10 from 3,792 users

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​ *Link Download*​  
MF - Gainsbourg (2010) LiMiTED 720p BluRay x264-TiTANS ****
MF - Gainsbourg (2010) LiMiTED 720p BluRay x264-TiTANS **** sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

* MF - Gainsbourg (2010) LiMiTED 720p BluRay x264-TiTANS *****

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

